# France Passion 2006 invitation arrived



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That's it really...our France Passion 2006 book and card arrived this morning. We were not expecting it until the beginning of April so this is good news. Hope all the others who were worrying that it would not arrive in time have theirs ?

G


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Mine too.................


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*France Passion Invitation Arrived*

Mine arrived today as well, was already getting worried as we leave in 2 weeks..........happy now.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It looks as though there is an alternative to ordering direct.

See: http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/content/news/news_84.htm


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*France Passion*

Mine has'nt yet but I dont head of till last week in May so I should be OK?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.

Will keep the dog away from the front door until the post arrives.He likes to attack any thing poked through the letter box and then disembowl it.Who was it designed the Jack Russell?He has a lot to answer for.

The usual post girl is used to him and leaves any packages on the step and gives me a knock.

Nick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mine Didn't Arrive*

Hello,

Rather than put a new post I brought this one to life as it was the most relevant. (am I doing the correct thing?)

Last year we paid £20 or so for France Passion but never used it. We are off again on the same trip with more time. I did not get a reminder for the invite but have this question.

As we are limited to time and will just be using Passion Hosts for the overnights I have read the posts on here. Seems to me they make you

Feel Welcome
You Feel Obliged to buy from them
They often lock you in!
Offer you a meal then bill you £60

So shall I keep my Euros 27 or so or give it a go?

Trev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Mine Didn't Arrive*



teemyob said:


> overnights I have read the posts on here. Seems to me they make you
> Feel Welcome
> You Feel Obliged to buy from them
> They often lock you in!
> ...


Certainly not our experiences Trev - and I think you'll find, not many others either.
Yes, we've always been made welcome.
We've NEVER felt obliged to buy -though we have nearly always done so but because the goods they sold were things we wanted. 
We've NEVER been locked in !
We've never been offered a meal though we stopped at a ferme auberge but the meal part was not working that night - a shame as we would have eaten there from choice. I can't see that the bill would have come to anything close to £60 if they had been open. Certainly it was clear that the meal was not free but, as usual, prices were clearly displayed.

Go for it ! France Passion is an excellent scheme. Take some postcards of your local town to leave with a short note of thanks. These can be put through your hosts door if - as often- they are at work when you leave.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I very much agree with Grizzly's points. I'd like to add a couple of my own..

1. Watch out for where you park / drive. You park up on small, grassy fields, although either on one or on the way out of one I picked up something which punctured my tyre.

2. Sometimes, they are very difficult to find. Directions are a bit scant, and don't do as we did and use a GPS to navigate your way there. We missed one site because we approached the village from the wrong direction, and only found out when we were leaving to go to a campsite.

3. We _really_ fancied some of the winery ones, but of the 3 we looked at, all 3 were at the offices of the winery - parked in a farmyard with the tractors, or in the office car park.

The two farm ones we stayed at were great, and we were made to feel most welcome. At the deer farm, there were all sorts of deer-based products (including skins and a coat rack made from deer feet!). Annie's a vegetarian, so we bought some onion chutney (which was lovely). The other was where we bought honey, goat's cheese and Rosé wine. But we didn't feel obliged to buy.

Do it, Trev. There's some wonderful places.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Working (slowly) through my France blog, uploading some photos.

Just done the first Passion location.

Check: >> France BLOG <<

More pictures soon(-ish) :roll:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Passion France*

Hello & Thanks G & Gerald,

Based on your replies I will give it a try. I guess if I only use it once or twice it should be good value for money and it does last until Easter.

Illl order

Thanks Again

Trev


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

We subscribed last year, did not use it through lack of time / opportunity. Last night of main holiday planned to stay at one near Beaune, but ended up overnighting in the 6 place MH parking area in a car park just as you come into town. It was wonderful, walking distance to the Town centre. A well kept secret I hope!

Will renew Passion again for '07.

Kevin


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Do these sites accommodate RV's up to 32' long? I suppose this question comes under the 'how long is a piece of string' heading, since each site will be different. But of the sites visited by you seasoned roamers, would a 32 footer fit?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*France Passion 2006?*

Just noticed these posts and have been thinking of joining the scheme for our journey down through France, I presume that you are saying that you've just got the 2007 edition/membership. Would I be right in considering them as an alternative to the Aires? but perhaps with a little more conversation! We are going in December for a month, would we have to stump up as if it was Easter 2006? 
I know I could ask them but I'm sure someone will know the answer, keep up the good work!!

Mile & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you would have to ask the organisation. Membership normally runs for one year from March/April. I don't know if they would give you reduced 2006 membership because you are travelling in December 2006 or whether they would extend your 2007 membership to start earlier.

Yes, they are an alternative to aires but often have fewer facilities - ie no dump for waste water or cassette loo. Many have fresh water and a rubbish disposal bin but not all. It depends on what you want by way of conversation. On some Passion sites you don't even meet the owners, just follow the signs. Some are very pleasant and will chat, others will give you directions and let you get on with it. Some have shops or farm stalls, others vineyards, some have restaurants or ferme auberge -they vary hugely depending on what the host does. 

By and large, on aires, there are other MHers from all over Europe to talk to and exchange useful information about stopping places and things to see. They are often more crowded and noisier but usually in a town or village so easy to walk to shops, restaurants, sites etc. Passion sites can be pretty isolated but are usually quiet as they mainly limit themselves to a maximum of 5 guests - often there are less there.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kijana said:


> Do these sites accommodate RV's up to 32' long?


Hi, Bruce.

From our passioning this summer, the problem would not be accommodating the RV, but getting the RV to the Passion in the first place. Some of them were tucked out of the way, down narrow, winding lanes. Also, finding them is tricky too. I wouldn't have fancied trying to turn an RV round in places where we went.

And then you have the potential problem of the ground. They are often just farmer's fields, and might give problems getting off again if there were a downpour in the night.

Gerald


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Gerald. I had wondered - I spose missing out on some of the more rustic spots is the price we pay for having an obscenely immense vehicle.

So on balance I assume we should save our 27 yoyo's for a night on the town. Ok, an evening. . .

Bruce


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France Passion*

Hello there,

Just ordered ours last week.

Easter this year to Easter next +
Easter 2007 to Easter 2008

49 Euros

Not arrived yet

Trev


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We tend to use a mix of aires and passion Fr. We have had some tremendous stops incl personal guided tours in numerous vineyards, the pleasure of consuming two bottles of premier cru champagne with 5th generation winemakers at no charge. at chigny les roses near epernay.

yes some are out of the way and there is no doubt a little luck is required but it is a great way to meet the locals. The addition of POI downloads for sat nav is something I am looking forward to using.

go well


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We loved _Passions_ too, until we picked up a puncture at one  And our experiences of the vineyards (although we only looked at about 3 or 4) were that thet were based near or outside the vineyard offices.

And as for the _Passion_ POI downloads - I wouldn't trust them too much. Many weren't ncluded, some were in the wrong place, and some were repeated 5 times! I'm sure it'll improve, and people who run the _Passion_ scheme will provide the POIs themselves.

As you say, a great way of seeing parts of the country you might otherwise miss, and the locals were always friendly and helpful.

Gerald


----------

